
French fries are overrated - hhs
https://slate.com/culture/2020/04/a-parisian-who-hates-french-fries.html
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I was slightly disappointed when I discovered this wasn't a presidential
campaign to bring back "Freedom Fries." Only as disappointed as one gets when
they order In-N-Out and forget to order the fries extra crispy.

